# smallest cichlid



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

whats the smallest cichlid and what size tank would it need

also i am not counting on ones which are rare and hard to find

-olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Tang. Shell dwellers. 

You could keep a good number of them in a 10 gallon. they have tons of personality, are just like big cichlids, but they only get 2-3 inches. Sand is the best substrate, and tons of snail shells.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Depends on what shell dweller you are talking about. There are some that I would not keep in a 10g. And whatever you choose (if its ok for a 10g), it should be a species tank IMO.  Neolamprologus multifasciatus (Multies) are probably the smallest.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

thanks guys am thinking of trying to set up a species specific tank, however am going to have a look at fish shops to see if they have them


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

some apistos are pretty small


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

all apistos stay small....I wouldn't put a pair on a 10 gallon. I had a pair of rams(really close to apistos) in a 10 gallon, and the female was always stressed.


----------

